# reload residue



## duxdog (Sep 30, 2012)

I've gotten back into reloading shot shells and have noticed alot of unspent powder after shooting a few reloaded shells. Whats going on? any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It really depends on the type of powder and possibly primer, but I would lean towards the type of powder. Some are dirty and some aren't. Blue dot for example is pretty dirty.


----------



## duxdog (Sep 30, 2012)

how do i go about find powder that is less 'dirty' than others? i currently reload with Alliant Unique powder and Winchester primers. choose Unique as it matches up best on charts for dies for my reloader.
thanks


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's start with your load components. What gauge, hull make, load weight, wad type and velocity you are looking to achieve? What make and model press are you using as well? You stated that you're using Winchester primers so I'll give load info based on that fact. I can suggest some "clean" burning loads for you, but need more info in order to do so properly.

Scott


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Start by getting a lyman shot shell reloading manual. Look in the manual for the hulls you have then look at all the other componets you can use in that hull. Most times you will have a choice of powder charge and lead charge. Like 1200 FPS of 7/8 once of shot. Pick the one that will do what you want to do. I can't remember off the top of my head but I think it has a section on the load that says if the powder is dirty or not.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

As a rule of thumb, in the powders I use, I have found alliant and imr shotgun ponders to be a bit dirtier than Winchester or hodgdon.

Alliant powders are my most used shots hell powders though, red dot, blue dot and steel. I use to use some imr 700x, imr4756, Winchester super target and super field and hs6 and hs7, but reduced for simplicity and better prices here.


----------



## duxdog (Sep 30, 2012)

scott and others
I'm shooting 12 ga
hulls; AA and remington. A few federals.
wads; claybuster 1 oz.
Press; 155 Pacific

i'm not looking for any particular velocity. You know the powder and primers i shoot.

I will look into getting the Lyman book. I hope it gives more options(powder) for the dies I have. I don't really want to buy more dies, just want to use the ones i have. The charts i got off web from Pacific are limited to a few powders that match up with die #s.

thanks for the feedback so far, any more would be helpful too.
jim


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Another note to think about, look at the pressure you are generating. As you go up in pressure the cleaner a powder will burn most often, in a shotgun and within the limits of course.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thought I remembered seeing some thing about American Slect shot gun powder being real clean so looked it up.

Here is what I found under detail for it.

*American Select® is an ultra-clean, smokeless shotshell powder that is superior for 12 gauge target loads, as well as Cowboy Action handgun loading. Improves your clay target scores by providing excellent patterns, while delivering less felt recoil. Mfg: Alliant Powder*

 Al


----------

